# Rancilio Rocky mod



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

I have the Rancilio Rocky doseless grinder and have done a stepless mod ( one of many on line) which is reversable, cheap and very successful, as this is now stepless does that negate the need to upgrade, it is a fairly new grinder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you are now accurately dialing your coffee in and are happy with the taste then no need


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

Many thanks

That's the kind of reply I like


----------

